# Does it make sense to deposit a 3BR MGV?



## spookykennedy (Aug 22, 2016)

We recently bought a 3BR MGV Gold week and I deposited the 2017 week with II. I have been playing with searches to get a feel but I am beginning to wonder if I have any benefit depositing the 3BR for II trading power versus just using a 2BR and getting a trade also from the studio? We don't have too much use for studios but at least it would be an option. I guess the question is I wonder how much extra "pull" the 3BR really has and is it worth giving II the entire unit? TIA! It is fun to finally see all of the Marriotts within the preference period that I could never see or have access to.


----------



## riverdees05 (Aug 22, 2016)

MPO is that you would be better off depositing a two bedroom and a studio than a three bedroom.  There are so few three bedrooms deposited that it is very hard to get a trade.  At least that was my experience when I had deposited my non lock off three bedroom unit with II or SFX, never got a three bedroom in exchanged.


----------



## spookykennedy (Aug 22, 2016)

Thank you. I am ok not getting a 3BR if it bumps me up in preference against other 2BRs, but that is what I am having a hard time gauging.


----------



## NboroGirl (Aug 23, 2016)

A 3 BR deposit will give you more options that you might not see with just a 2BR deposit.  As riverdees stated, you most likely will not see any 3BRs, especially with a gold Orlando week. Since there ARE so few 3BRs deposited, you will probably have access to more 2BRs that are more difficult trades: 2 BRs in high season in high-demand locations.

I plan on using my 3BR MGV platinum week to try for a 2BR Maui in 2017 or 2018. I doubt I would have a chance with the 2BR.


----------



## fluke (Aug 23, 2016)

It has always been reported that in II that size trumps most other factors - in other words the 3 bedroom should be a powerful trader particularly for other Marriotts.  

But I think you will see the most benefit running an OGS - that is where most the choice locations and times get picked up.


----------



## spookykennedy (Aug 23, 2016)

Thank you all. I have an OGS for Maui for Dec 2017 in a 2BR. If that doesn't match by January or so I may drop it to a 1BR since that would work as well.


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 23, 2016)

spookykennedy said:


> Thank you all. I have an OGS for Maui for Dec 2017 in a 2BR. If that doesn't match by January or so I may drop it to a 1BR since that would work as well.



Depending on which week in December you are looking for, I would be a little more patient than changing the search in January.

You can also call II and tell them that you are willing to take a 1BR and a Studio (you'd have to tie them back together). II can put it on there internal notes.


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 23, 2016)

*One more thing.*

I can see Marriott's Crystal Shores (Marco Island) units using a Christmas week 3BR at MGV and cannot see them using a 2BR MGV unit for the same Christmas week.  CS units are so hard to see, but this confirms that the 3BR is a stronger trader. 

There are 2 CS units available right now. Try it yourself.


----------



## spookykennedy (Aug 23, 2016)

thinze3 said:


> Depending on which week in December you are looking for, I would be a little more patient than changing the search in January.
> 
> You can also call II and tell them that you are willing to take a 1BR and a Studio (you'd have to tie them back together). II can put it on there internal notes.




Ok great to know thank you. We usually go at the beginning of December which I guess is slower season. My girls (10 and 14) are tired of sharing a sofa bed so getting a 2BR would be ideal.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 23, 2016)

It all depends on what you are after. 99% of the time a 3BR is overkill. If the desired unit is a July week at Grande Ocean or a non-Sep week at Crystal Shores then the 3BR is going to be needed. For most everything else it's a waste. 

The problem with MGV Gold though is the best 3BR Gold week is not pulling those two CS units that are available right now. It may very well pull them overnight but it can't see them instant. You need Platinum to see them and not just any Platinum week. Most won't pull them either. 

For someone that travels alot having a 3BR Marriott deposit in the portfolio for the tough exchange requests can be nice.


----------



## spookykennedy (Aug 23, 2016)

Saintsfanfl said:


> It all depends on what you are after. 99% of the time a 3BR is overkill. If the desired unit is a July week at Grande Ocean or a non-Sep week at Crystal Shores then the 3BR is going to be needed. For most everything else it's a waste.
> 
> The problem with MGV Gold though is the best 3BR Gold week is not pulling those two CS units that are available right now. It may very well pull them overnight but it can't see them instant. You need Platinum to see them and not just any Platinum week. Most won't pull them either.
> 
> For someone that travels alot having a 3BR Marriott deposit in the portfolio for the tough exchange requests can be nice.



You are correct - I cannot see Crystal Shores. Is that the hardest Marriott trade in the system?


----------



## NboroGirl (Aug 23, 2016)

spookykennedy said:


> Thank you all. I have an OGS for Maui for Dec 2017 in a 2BR. If that doesn't match by January or so I may drop it to a 1BR since that would work as well.



I agree with thinze3 that you be a little more patient than January if the OGS doesn't pan out by then.  Most people can't even reserve Dec. 2017 until Dec. 2016, much less deposit it.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 23, 2016)

spookykennedy said:


> You are correct - I cannot see Crystal Shores. Is that the hardest Marriott trade in the system?



I think so.  The first year it came online there was a flex deposit in the TUG Sightings forum that I couldn't pull with a SurfWatch 3BR Plat Week, until I called II and spoke with a supervisor who did it manually.  It didn't make sense to me then and still doesn't that Crystal Shores seems to be on an island all by itself in II.  High demand requiring a heavy trader?  Sure.  But it shouldn't require so much more in exchange than practically every other Marriott interval.


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm not disputing your statement about Gold seeing a 3BR, but my 1BR Platinum GV sees 3BRs at GV. 





NboroGirl said:


> A 3 BR deposit will give you more options that you might not see with just a 2BR deposit.  As riverdees stated, you most likely will not see any 3BRs, especially with a gold Orlando week. Since there ARE so few 3BRs deposited, you will probably have access to more 2BRs that are more difficult trades: 2 BRs in high season in high-demand locations.
> 
> I plan on using my 3BR MGV platinum week to try for a 2BR Maui in 2017 or 2018. I doubt I would have a chance with the 2BR.


----------



## dominidude (Aug 23, 2016)

spookykennedy said:


> Thank you. I am ok not getting a 3BR if it bumps me up in preference against other 2BRs, but that is what I am having a hard time gauging.






thinze3 said:


> I can see Marriott's Crystal Shores (Marco Island) units using a Christmas week 3BR at MGV and cannot see them using a 2BR MGV unit for the same Christmas week.  CS units are so hard to see, but this confirms that the 3BR is a stronger trader.
> 
> There are 2 CS units available right now. Try it yourself.



Hey guys, 
I got a hold of a marketing pamphlet that II provides sales weasels.
This is what it says:
Size by size
Quality by quality
Season by season 
Location by location 

Translation:
If you deposit a 2 bdr, an OGS in II will match to 2bdr, 1bdr, studios, etc, forget 3bdrs.
If you deposit a premier resort, the OGS will match to premier, select, and resorts with no recognition. Forget about premier elite resorts.
And so on. 

In other words, II will filter out resort deposits that are better than yours first, according to their criteria, then offer you what's left. 

Therefore, I do not see how II's matching algorithm will prioritize a 3BR deposit against other 2BRs deposits. 

Also, thinze3's comments just reinforce that size is the first filter that II uses to remove potential matches.

If I were the OP, I would not do a deposit first OGS. 

I would do a request first OGS using both the 3bdr and the 2bdr units (paying the exchange fee twice). 

If the 3bdr OGS unit matched, then I would call II to see if I could switch the exchange for the unmatched 2bdr request first OGS.  The OP would have 24 hours to do this.

I would then get the money back for the unmatched exchange.


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 23, 2016)

My comments in red.



> Hey guys,
> I got a hold of a marketing pamphlet that II provides sales weasels.
> This is what it says:
> Size by size
> ...


----------



## taterhed (Aug 23, 2016)

Bingo Terry.  We were both typing at the same time......You got it right.




dominidude said:


> Hey guys,
> I got a hold of a marketing pamphlet that II provides sales weasels.
> This is what it says:
> Size by size
> ...





I know it's fun to 'what if' the system and try to break the "Interval Code," but let me share some actual personal (tested and verified) experience--no offense intended.

Just now, real time, I discovered the following:




An II customer service rep confirmed that they will NOT place multiple Request 1st searches against one unit eg 3br and lock-off portions simultaneously. If the CS rep was completely wrong after having the issue explained and verified several times, please let me know--I'd love to hear a verified correction of this statement.
I just matched a 2br unit against several upgrades outside of flex: 4br's 3br's etc... There goes the same size myth.
I just matched non-Marriott against MANY Marriott resorts. Not everything is in preference.
I just matched a non-elite deposit (WM is a bit of a stretch, but it's certainly not Elite as are Marriotts/Westins etc...) against elite properties. I'm sure somebody with a non-elite can also verify this for me.
This is all in instant exchange. Perhaps conditions vary in OGS vs instant. Who knows? But, I'd take it all with a grain of salt.


----------



## dominidude (Aug 23, 2016)

taterhed said:


> An II customer service rep confirmed that they will NOT place multiple Request 1st searches against one unit eg 3br and lock-off portions simultaneously.
> If that wont work, use different years
> 
> This is all in instant exchange. Perhaps conditions vary in OGS vs instant. Who knows? But, I'd take it all with a grain of salt.
> ...





Let's not defend a company that is known for taking advantage of its customers (i.e., implementing a fee increase without any warning).


----------



## dominidude (Aug 23, 2016)

thinze3:
At leat we agree, that II will filter out resort deposits that are better than yours first, according to their criteria, then offer you what's left.

Where we seem to disagree is how II goes about doing so. 

What I am saying is that the sales person brochure from II seems to explain exactly how II goes about doing OGS exchange matches, especially now that they implemented the size fee.

In other words, it's not me saying this, this comes from II. I may have misinterpreted, but I dont think so.

Quite literally, it says:

Size by size
Quality by quality
Season by season 
Location by location

I'll try to find the brochure online, hopefully I can find it. It also provides the exact (or nearly exactly) the description I just gave.

Also, as to your statement that a 3bdr will win out every time, if it works, to me it seems overkill.  It's like giving a store more than asking price.  

The asking price of a 2bdr is another 2bdr. Also, I would not be surprised if the code II uses for exchange matching does not even look at a deposit's unit size, beyond the requirement that it be at least the minimum size required.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 23, 2016)

dominidude said:


> Let's not defend a company that is known for taking advantage of its customers (i.e., implementing a fee increase without any warning).



Sorry Dude...

I'm NOT defending II. I'm reporting my experiences. Period.


Here's my advice: If you dislike II--take a hike and take your units elsewhere. This is a free market and there are many alternatives.

Note: I didn't say that the advice/comments on the cards was a bad suggestion, in fact, I think it's smart to educate new owners that NO, you will not trade your mud-week studio for a 3br, summer beach week at M-Go. 

Not trying to pick a fight, just not comfortable with the statements made as seeming 'facts' 

YMMV, IMNSHO


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 23, 2016)

dominidude said:


> thinze3:
> At leat we agree, that II will filter out resort deposits that are better than yours first, according to their criteria, then offer you what's left.
> 
> Where we seem to disagree is how II goes about doing so.
> ...



Can you explain how you managed to obtain this document, and would you consider posting a copy of it?

Besides that, I think over the years we've all come to learn that regardless of how II's or MVW's official documentation reads, the best learning aid is the actual experience of folks who use II.  And that doesn't always jibe with what the docs say we should expect.  Sometimes II really is just a craps shoot.


----------



## dominidude (Aug 23, 2016)

Can you explain how you managed to obtain this document, 
Stole it from sales person
and would you consider posting a copy of it?
Not really, since it's stolen, but I'm trying to see if I there's a copy somewhere online
  Sometimes II really is just a craps shoot.
agreed


----------



## dominidude (Aug 23, 2016)

Here's my advice: If you dislike II--take a hike and take your units elsewhere. 

Did that, long ago

Not trying to pick a fight, just not comfortable with the statements made as seeming 'facts' 

Not trying to pick a fight either, just trying to help (yes, really help) my fellow man make better decisions with their timeshares


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 23, 2016)

dominidude said:


> Can you explain how you managed to obtain this document,
> Stole it from sales person
> and would you consider posting a copy of it?
> Not really, since it's stolen, but I'm trying to see if I there's a copy somewhere online
> ...



The reason I asked is because you have a recent history on TUG of trying to encourage people to participate in relatively unknown exchange ventures/companies.  If you have something official that puts II's operations in a different light than what we've come to learn through experience, it's probably better for you to just post it rather than repeatedly mention it as an abstract in multiple TUG threads.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 23, 2016)

dominidude said:


> Here's my advice: If you dislike II--take a hike and take your units elsewhere.
> 
> Did that, long ago



Are you sure or is it just wishful thinking? You posted in another thread that you had an II exchange with a check-in date of June 2016. That was not that long ago. You comment on just about every II thread so I assumed you were a current member.


----------



## dominidude (Aug 23, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> The reason I asked is because you have a history on TUG of trying to encourage people to participate in relatively unknown exchange ventures/companies.  If you have something official that puts II's operations in a different light than what we've come to learn through experience, it's probably better for you to just post it rather than repeatedly mention it as an abstract in multiple TUG threads.



SueDonJ, with all due respect:

This is getting way off base. If you're saying that I want people to join me in an "unknown exchange venture/company" that is plainly not true. 

RCI, SFX, DAE, TPI, they are all great exchange companies. 

II is not candid about what exchanges you can get for a deposit (I hope you agree with that).  That is the topic of this thread.

All I'm trying to do is shed light about how II goes about matching exchange requests.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 23, 2016)

dominidude - Couple issues:

-Duplicate posts are not permitted on TUG - posting the same info. over and over in slightly different forms is still duplication.

-You continue to claim the you have this brochure, but don't want to post it.  If you really have it, there is no logical reason not to post a picture of it.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 23, 2016)

dominidude said:


> ... All I'm trying to do is shed light about how II goes about matching exchange requests.



If whatever you have hadn't been directly contradicted by TUGgers' experiences then I would agree with you that you may have something concrete to offer.  But what you're posting, in duplicate, has been sufficiently refuted by other TUGgers so it's not, IMO, important enough to mention repeatedly unless you're willing to show us the actual document.


----------



## dominidude (Aug 23, 2016)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Are you sure or is it just wishful thinking? You posted in another thread that you had an II exchange with a check-in date of June 2016. That was not that long ago. You comment on just about every II thread so I assumed you were a current member.



II keeps as a trade secret the formula they use to effect exchange trades. Trying to shed a little light on that formula is no bad thing, I thought. 

And yes, now that you mention it, I did trade with II a cocoa beach studio for a 2 bdr orlando unit in with a check in june 2016, but I no longer own that studio.  Like everyone one else, I didnt know II was implementing the size upgrade fee, so now I feel really lucky I got rid of it.


----------



## dominidude (Aug 23, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> -You continue to claim the you have this brochure, but don't want to post it.  If you really have it, there is no logical reason not to post a picture of it.



I wont, but I will find online, on II's website. If I post it, I'm afraid others will say I made it up.  
And then what?
After all, we are all agreed, II is a crapshoot.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 23, 2016)

If you take a *picture of the brochure* with your phone, and post the picture, how will others say you made it up?  

Refusing to post it makes it sound like you DID make it up...


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 23, 2016)

dominidude said:


> I wont, but I will find online, on II's website. If I post it, I'm afraid others will say I made it up.
> And then what?
> After all, we are all agreed, II is a crapshoot.



This is getting ridiculous, multiple posts in multiple threads about an II document that you have but don't want to share.  I don't doubt you have something but I do wonder why you insist on taking it word-for-word as II gospel when TUGgers have taken mere minutes to refute what's in it.

Yes, II can be a crap shoot.  But they're not a completely non-transparent company.  Anybody can go to intervalworld.com and click on "Legal Information" at the bottom of the page to access the link to the 2016 Buyers' Guide.  Active members can access the particulars of their specific membership by signing in to our accounts and/or reading the II Guides that get mailed to us.  The point being, II says officially and forthrightly that they consider the size/resort/area values of deposits, but our collective experiences are better barometers of exchange expectations than anything written by II.

We need to be done with this.  Any discussions about II can continue but if you want to mention this document again, dominidude, please link to one of your numerous posts about it rather than duplicating the same post in multiple threads.


----------



## dominidude (Aug 23, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> If you take a *picture of the brochure* with your phone, and post the picture, how will others say you made it up?
> 
> Refusing to post it makes it sound like you DID make it up...



With all due respect DeniseM,
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1919962&postcount=13


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 23, 2016)

The info. you copied and pasted from II is common knowledge.

That doesn't mean you have the brochure....  Please post it - we'd love to see it.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 25, 2016)

I just want to say that it is possible that the sales person had such a pamphlet.  The sales person may even believe it was from II (which it may or may not have been-I am sure that salesperson didn't walk into II headquarters and get handed the pamphlet) it could have come from another sales associate or manager who may have copied and pasted and modified it with info that he found helpful to make a sale and could have modified out other parts that he did not find helpful.  We all know sales people lie and use the truth to make you come to the conclusions they want in order to make the sale.  We know that they share there methodology so you may have a very similar presentation from Bob who works for Palace Resorts in Cancun who went to college in your hometown or from Sue who works for Westgate in Park City who has family who live in your hometown.  

This isn't new and has never been how II really works, who knows if the salesperson really knows this -or cares.  If he is selling at an elite resort he is going to say that you need an elite resort to exchange into other elite resorts.  He will brush over the fact that he is selling at an elite resort with a high AI fee and is selling you float weeks where the developer picks which week to deposit. They don't mention preference except as it relates in getting back into the home resort if the buyers seem interested in that.  He will make it seem that your chances of getting that Westin 2 br in Maui at New Years are very high because most other timeshare owners don't own an elite resort on the beach and II has a 95% exchange rate.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 25, 2016)

dominidude - This is an easy fix - just send a good picture of the brochure to me personally, and that will validate your claim.  I will keep it confidential.  

-Take a clear picture on your phone
-Send me a pm
-Use the paperclip link to attach the picture to the pm


----------



## Seagila (Aug 25, 2016)

taterhed said:


>



Classic.  Thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## dmharris (Aug 26, 2016)

spookykennedy said:


> We recently bought a 3BR MGV Gold week and I deposited the 2017 week with II. I have been playing with searches to get a feel but I am beginning to wonder if I have any benefit depositing the 3BR for II trading power versus just using a 2BR and getting a trade also from the studio? We don't have too much use for studios but at least it would be an option. I guess the question is I wonder how much extra "pull" the 3BR really has and is it worth giving II the entire unit? TIA! It is fun to finally see all of the Marriotts within the preference period that I could never see or have access to.



I thought we had to lock off BEFORE depositing into II.  Once deposited as a unit, it couldn't be locked off.  Right or wrong?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 26, 2016)

dmharris said:


> I thought we had to lock off BEFORE depositing into II.  Once deposited as a unit, it couldn't be locked off.  Right or wrong?



Correct but the OP hadn't deposited yet. Anyone can search with a unit prior to depositing. This way you can see what the full unit can pull as well as the lock-off portions.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 26, 2016)

dmharris said:


> I thought we had to lock off BEFORE depositing into II.  Once deposited as a unit, it couldn't be locked off.  Right or wrong?




Some units (Florida Club) can be much trickier to test with --pre-deposit.

I need to see if someone on TUG knows how to 'trick' the FC units into a test reservation.  Other units are easy (8 digits, starts with 8 eg 81234567, pick a date in the year of the potential deposit), but FC units come up with a completely different screen (all of the FC units in a column with reservation unit and date blocks....) and I've not been able to test.

Maybe I'm just missing something.


----------



## dmharris (Aug 26, 2016)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Correct but the OP hadn't deposited yet. Anyone can search with a unit prior to depositing. This way you can see what the full unit can pull as well as the lock-off portions.



Ah! I thought he'd already deposited. Thank you!


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 26, 2016)

taterhed said:


> Some units (Florida Club) can be much trickier to test with --pre-deposit.
> 
> I need to see if someone on TUG knows how to 'trick' the FC units into a test reservation.  Other units are easy (8 digits, starts with 8 eg 81234567, pick a date in the year of the potential deposit), but FC units come up with a completely different screen (all of the FC units in a column with reservation unit and date blocks....) and I've not been able to test.
> 
> Maybe I'm just missing something.



Under MVCI's Florida Club pick a usage year and click "vacation exchange"
Choose any ONE resort and type an 8 digit reservation number
Fill in unit number with "zzaa, zzab (2 bed) or zzao" (3 bed) (fixed 2BR units are tovi)
Enter any check in dates and click "continue"
Select 0, 1, 2 or 3BR and click "continue"


Sample image:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/h20jqpsiouz0f15/FC units.JPG?dl=0


----------



## taterhed (Aug 26, 2016)

thinze3 said:


> Under MVCI's Florida Club pick a usage year and click "vacation exchange"
> Choose any ONE resort and type an 8 digit reservation number
> Fill in unit number with "zzaa, zzab (2 bed) or zzao" (3 bed) (fixed 2BR units are tovi)
> Enter any check in dates and click "continue"
> ...




I was using the wrong unit code(s) 

You have been elevated from 'mere mortal' to 'super tugger' in my book. Thanks!


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 26, 2016)

taterhed said:


> I was using the wrong unit code(s)
> 
> You have been elevated from 'mere mortal' to 'super tugger' in my book. Thanks!



All the codes are also in the Florida Club Explained document from the "How Does Florida Club Work?" thread in the FAQ - Marriott Vacation Club Weeks System stcky


----------



## taterhed (Aug 27, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> All the codes are also in the Florida Club Explained document from the "How Does Florida Club Work?" thread in the FAQ - Marriott Vacation Club Weeks System stcky




Thanks, I actually have this printed out in my Interval binder.  Of course, if you don't bother to check it and put in the wrong code anyway....well, it doesn't work.  Just a memory error on my part.

Thanks for tips  D45...

You were already a 'super-Tugger' long ago in my book (and many others as well I'm sure).

Cheers.


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 27, 2016)

taterhed said:


> I was using the wrong unit code(s)
> 
> You have been elevated from 'mere mortal' to 'super tugger' in my book. Thanks![/IMG]




Good luck. I use the Florida Club often, including my recent reservations for 2017.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm not sure what all the fuss is about getting better / stronger trading power when I've basically found mostly every trade I've wanted to Hawaii in 1,2,3 br units using a 1 br platinum unit to trade. I'm not as familiar with some of the Macros Island and North Carolina properties that others seem to desire, but I've hit holiday weeks pretty consistently every year that some have reported to be "impossible" in Hawaii. What I have seen change lately is the quantity of units available has dropped from 2 years ago. The availability has decreased.

From my experience, it seems to be how persistent you are in doing manual searches in addition to OGS requests. I've had some come through thru the OGS and some thru multiple manual searches every day. The old saying rings true that the early bird gets the worm.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 28, 2016)

Quadmaniac said:


> From my experience, it seems to be how persistent you are in doing manual searches in addition to OGS requests. I've had some come through thru the OGS and some thru multiple manual searches every day. The old saying rings true that the early bird gets the worm.



I couldn't agree more.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 28, 2016)

Quadmaniac said:


> I'm not sure what all the fuss is about getting better / stronger trading power when I've basically found mostly every trade I've wanted to Hawaii in 1,2,3 br units using a 1 br platinum unit to trade. I'm not as familiar with some of the Macros Island and North Carolina properties that others seem to desire, but I've hit holiday weeks pretty consistently every year that some have reported to be "impossible" in Hawaii. What I have seen change lately is the quantity of units available has dropped from 2 years ago. The availability has decreased.
> 
> From my experience, it seems to be how persistent you are in doing manual searches in addition to OGS requests. I've had some come through thru the OGS and some thru multiple manual searches every day. The old saying rings true that the early bird gets the worm.





Saintsfanfl said:


> I couldn't agree more.



My (limited) experience too.  100% agree  ----^

 The best apples always take a little climbing. (apple season is upon us and we pick local).  It's true you know...the low hanging fruit go fast and are not always the best.


----------



## Marathoner (Aug 28, 2016)

To the OP:

In my view, it makes sense to deposit a 3BR for a hard to match OGS.  It puts you into the front of the queue for the match above most other 2BRs, so if the unit you are seeking is important to you then go for it.  Like others, I think you should wait until next summer before you change the 2BR search to a 1BR.  

Others are seeking to maximize their ownership which is fine but it takes a large commitment of time.


----------



## spookykennedy (Aug 29, 2016)

Marathoner said:


> To the OP:
> 
> In my view, it makes sense to deposit a 3BR for a hard to match OGS.  It puts you into the front of the queue for the match above most other 2BRs, so if the unit you are seeking is important to you then go for it.  Like others, I think you should wait until next summer before you change the 2BR search to a 1BR.
> 
> Others are seeking to maximize their ownership which is fine but it takes a large commitment of time.



Thanks everyone. I am going to try to get a 2BR in early December using my 3BR. If it ends up this next year that I only get a 1BR then I am going to split my week next time.


----------



## lumpy (Mar 25, 2018)

This is a great thread.   I have recently added a 3 bedroom platinum MGV to my timeshare portfolio.  My daughter wants to go to Hawaii in  summer of 2018 and I do not seem to be getting any 2 bedroom trades in the summer months to Marriott resorts there.
I have some questions.
1)  How many destination points does the MGV 3 bedroom get if exchanging for  DP.
2)  The sales people said my week isn't available until 2018, so when can I start requesting my week?  
3)  I see on the Points chart that Presidents week and the week after Christmas are the most Destination Points so am thinking those weeks are the strongest traders for MGV.  Any other weeks to go for.
4)  I have a fixed week Marriott for my other unit, so I cannot use the 13 month rule to request my week?
5)  For a Hawaii trade, should I deposit a 3 bedroom, seems that this is the consensus if you want a better chance at a 2 bedroom in  Hawaii.
6)  Has anyone traded into a 3 bedroom KoOlina outside of the flex period?


----------



## kds4 (Mar 25, 2018)

1. A 3BR Platinum MGV can be converted to 3,225 points (if it is enrolled in the DC points program). You mentioned you just added this to your portfolio. That makes me suspect that it is not enrolled (unless you purchased it through Marriott Resales with a corresponding points purchase of 3,250 points in addition to the cost of the week itself). If you can clarify whether your new week is actually enrolled in the program, that will help frame responses to your other questions 2 through 6.


----------



## lumpy (Mar 25, 2018)

kds4 said:


> 1. A 3BR Platinum MGV can be converted to 3,225 points (if it is enrolled in the DC points program). You mentioned you just added this to your portfolio. That makes me suspect that it is not enrolled (unless you purchased it through Marriott Resales with a corresponding points purchase of 3,250 points in addition to the cost of the week itself). If you can clarify whether your new week is actually enrolled in the program, that will help frame responses to your other questions 2 through 6.



Hi,
We just purchased it during a trip to BeachPlace Towers from the Marriott Sales Office there.   I was assuming it included points.  I paid more than I would have from a resale advertisement.  I did verify this week was part of the Florida club.  It appears that Marriott is brokering this week for a deceased owner's trust.
Jim


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 25, 2018)

lumpy said:


> Hi,
> We just purchased it during a trip to BeachPlace Towers from the Marriott Sales Office there.   I was assuming it included points.  I paid more than I would have from a resale advertisement.  I did verify this week was part of the Florida club.  It appears that Marriott is brokering this week for a deceased owner's trust.
> Jim


Even if brokered, it probably can't be enrolled in the DC program unless you bought it as part of a Hybrid package where you also bought DC points. You probably want to verify your ability to enroll the week.


----------



## JIMinNC (Mar 25, 2018)

lumpy said:


> Hi,
> We just purchased it during a trip to BeachPlace Towers from the Marriott Sales Office there.   I was assuming it included points.  I paid more than I would have from a resale advertisement.  I did verify this week was part of the Florida club.  It appears that Marriott is brokering this week for a deceased owner's trust.
> Jim



As dioxide45 said, if all you bought was the week, and did not also buy a separate bundle of DC Trust Points, then your week likely cannot be used for points - it would only useable at your home resort, Florida Club, or II trades.


----------



## lumpy (Mar 25, 2018)

kds4 said:


> 1. A 3BR Platinum MGV can be converted to 3,225 points (if it is enrolled in the DC points program). You mentioned you just added this to your portfolio. That makes me suspect that it is not enrolled (unless you purchased it through Marriott Resales with a corresponding points purchase of 3,250 points in addition to the cost of the week itself). If you can clarify whether your new week is actually enrolled in the program, that will help frame responses to your other questions 2 through 6.



Not sure why Points enrollment has anything else to do with my other questions.  I really bought the week for trading, was not expecting to use DP.  I have never played the "get my week" with Marriott (as I have only had a fixed week) so am mostly interested in that process and what weeks are the best to go after to maximize the trade value.  Also when depositing the 3 bedroom is recommended vs locking off to garner two weeks to use/trade with.


----------



## kds4 (Mar 25, 2018)

lumpy said:


> Not sure why Points enrollment has anything else to do with my other questions.  I really bought the week for trading, was not expecting to use DP.  I have never played the "get my week" with Marriott (as I have only had a fixed week) so am mostly interested in that process and what weeks are the best to go after to maximize the trade value.  Also when depositing the 3 bedroom is recommended vs locking off to garner two weeks to use/trade with.



1) How many destination points does the MGV 3 bedroom get if exchanging for DP.

3,225 if enrolled in the DP program.

2) The sales people said my week isn't available until 2018, so when can I start requesting my week?

You can begin looking a year prior within your owned season. We are currently in Week 12 of 2018 (which is Platinum season). You could look for a Platinum season reservation as far out as in Week 12 of 2019 now, but would have to wait until after 3/28 to try and book a Week 13 reservation for 2019.

3) I see on the Points chart that Presidents week and the week after Christmas are the most Destination Points so am thinking those weeks are the strongest traders for MGV. Any other weeks to go for.

Not really an issue unless your week is enrolled. Points required on the DC charts to make a reservation using points do not necessarily equate to TDI (Travel Demand Index) which is how II measures demand. Highest TDI weeks for Grande Vista are Weeks 26, 51, and 52. These are followed closely by Weeks 15, 16, and 24. So, if your plan is to make a reservation and deposit, these are the time periods I would be trying to reserve.

4) I have a fixed week Marriott for my other unit, so I cannot use the 13 month rule to request my week?

You can if you wanted to book consecutive 2 week reservations using the week before or after your fixed week. However, your fixed week would need to be a Platinum week as well to be able to book 2 consecutive weeks.

5) For a Hawaii trade, should I deposit a 3 bedroom, seems that this is the consensus if you want a better chance at a 2 bedroom in Hawaii.

Your strongest exchange possibility is depositing the full 3 bedroom.

6) Has anyone traded into a 3 bedroom KoOlina outside of the flex period?

I have not.


----------



## taterhed (Mar 25, 2018)

IF you don't mind....what did you end up paying for the 3br MGR (not v).?

Ballpark is fine...


----------



## lumpy (Mar 25, 2018)

kds4 said:


> 3) I see on the Points chart that Presidents week and the week after Christmas are the most Destination Points so am thinking those weeks are the strongest traders for MGV. Any other weeks to go for.
> 
> Not really an issue unless your week is enrolled. Points required on the DC charts to make a reservation using points do not necessarily equate to TDI (Travel Demand Index) which is how II measures demand. Highest TDI weeks for Grande Vista are Weeks 26, 51, and 52. These are followed closely by Weeks 15, 16, and 24. So, if your plan is to make a reservation and deposit, these are the time periods I would be trying to reserve.



Great, this is what I was looking for.   Many thanks.  So I will need to wait a year out from the high TDI week and use the calculator to get the precise date and time to request the week I want to get.  From what I've read 50% of the inventory is saved for release at the 12 months.  Why is there a Florida Week option in the calculator under MGV?

When splitting a lock-off, do both weeks need to be elected at the same time, or can they be reserved at different dates?


----------



## Dean (Mar 26, 2018)

lumpy said:


> Great, this is what I was looking for.   Many thanks.  So I will need to wait a year out from the high TDI week and use the calculator to get the precise date and time to request the week I want to get.  From what I've read 50% of the inventory is saved for release at the 12 months.  Why is there a Florida Week option in the calculator under MGV?
> 
> When splitting a lock-off, do both weeks need to be elected at the same time, or can they be reserved at different dates?


Because you can reserve another FL club property at 6 months out if you want subject to availability instead of reserving GV.  The highest demand weeks are noted and I would agree.  I'd also pay attention to when you want to travel because you can travel from a year before the week you deposit until 2 years after.  That might mean you want to reserve a closer week so you can put in a request a full 13 months out or more out or it might mean you want a later week so it'll be good longer.  The other week you own might make a difference if you could potentially reserve at 13 months out. 

The 3BR will give you the most trading power but I doubt it'll make a difference unless you are set on getting a 3 BR at a location that has smaller villas, usually a bad plan anyway.  I'd consider the lockoff fee and how you'd use it, but as a rule, I'd lock it off and have the option of 2 exchanges.  It's unlikely the 3BR will get you an exchange the 2 BR did not.

You can reserve them at different times if you want by paying the fee.  As I understand it, technically you can only reserve a 2 BR and a studio either at GV or using the FC.  However, I do know that some have been successful changing the 2BR to a lockoff unit and then locking it off again.  I just don't know how frequently this has been done or how likely it is to not be allowed and I certainly wouldn't count on it.


----------



## taterhed (Mar 26, 2018)

lumpy said:


> Great, this is what I was looking for.   Many thanks.  So I will need to wait a year out from the high TDI week and use the calculator to get the precise date and time to request the week I want to get.  From what I've read 50% of the inventory is saved for release at the 12 months.  Why is there a Florida Week option in the calculator under MGV?
> 
> When splitting a lock-off, do both weeks need to be elected at the same time, or can they be reserved at different dates?



You are right about the "wait and use the calculator" part.....and yes, it's purported that 50% of inventory is released at 12 mos (vice 13). Keep in mind:  the peak TDI dates/weeks change from year to year with the non-fixed holiday dates......

You can book each portion of your lock-off independently.  This includes 're-booking' or FC trades.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 26, 2018)

taterhed said:


> IF you don't mind....what did you end up paying for the 3br MGR (not v).?
> 
> Ballpark is fine...



I paid $3,975 all in for mine, but that was almost a year ago.


----------



## taterhed (Mar 26, 2018)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I paid $3,975 all in for mine, but that was almost a year ago.


Thanks.
I did get a PM from the OP.

I just lost an EOY Plat MGR to ROFR and I wish I had bumped the price up.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 26, 2018)

taterhed said:


> Thanks.
> I did get a PM from the OP.
> 
> I just lost an EOY Plat MGR to ROFR and I wish I had bumped the price up.



They will no longer broker EOY units but they sure will gobble them up for the trust.


----------



## kds4 (Mar 26, 2018)

lumpy said:


> Great, this is what I was looking for.   Many thanks.  So I will need to wait a year out from the high TDI week and use the calculator to get the precise date and time to request the week I want to get.  From what I've read 50% of the inventory is saved for release at the 12 months.  Why is there a Florida Week option in the calculator under MGV?
> 
> When splitting a lock-off, do both weeks need to be elected at the same time, or can they be reserved at different dates?



Remember that each 'week' has multiple 'check-in' days to choose from. I generally try to reserve from a week-end to a week-end (think Sat or Sun check-in), but that doesn't mean you couldn't reserve that same week checking in on a Thurs or Fri if needed to get the reserved week you want. 

If you have a Florida Club eligible week, that is a separate Marriott internal exchange mechanism that applies to a handful of its Florida resorts (MGV is one of those). You can make an exchange reservation from MGV into another Florida Club resort 6 months out. 

Once a unit is locked-off it is considered 2 separate units. You do not need to reserve both at the same time. The lock-off fee will be collected on the first portion of the locked-off unit to be reserved. You do not pay this lock-off fee again when you reserve the other portion.


----------



## lumpy (Mar 26, 2018)

kds4 said:


> If you have a Florida Club eligible week, that is a separate Marriott internal exchange mechanism that applies to a handful of its Florida resorts (MGV is one of those). You can make an exchange reservation from MGV into another Florida Club resort 6 months out.
> 
> So regarding the Florida Club, do I need to reserve my week first before doing the FC request?
> That's on the Marriott site, will have to check that out.
> I can't see my week yet on the MVCI site, how long does that take?


----------



## kds4 (Mar 26, 2018)

You would use the Florida Club reservation option by booking a reservation at a participating resort 6 months or less from your desired check-in date. I have never made a 12 month reservation and then tried to book a 6 month reservation exchange into a Florida Club resort instead. Perhaps someone else has. In our experience it can take up to 45 days to see a newly purchased week added to an ownership account. I have not seen it take longer than that, but often quite a bit shorter than that.


----------



## lumpy (Mar 31, 2018)

OK, my new week is showing under MVCI.  When I bought the GV week they said I would have the 2019 week available, but I  see 2018 and 2019 weeks in the system.  If I go into the reservation part I can select Occupy, and then select which units I want occupy whether the full unit, full unit with lock-off, master suite, or the lock-off.  After that I see that dates available to reserve. 
There are other choices besides Occupy such as splitting the week, directly depositing to II, or depositing to via Marriott (not sure if I understand that).  Wouldn't you get the best trade by selecting to occupy the highest valued trade week available?
Anyway, to me this means I actually have the 2018 week to reserve, instead of just 2019.  
Any thought if this would be true.  I haven't talked to any Marriott rep yet, that is my next step.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 31, 2018)

lumpy said:


> OK, my new week is showing under MVCI.  When I bought the GV week they said I would have the 2019 week available, but I  see 2018 and 2019 weeks in the system.  If I go into the reservation part I can select Occupy, and then select which units I want occupy whether the full unit, full unit with lock-off, master suite, or the lock-off.  After that I see that dates available to reserve.
> There are other choices besides Occupy such as splitting the week, directly depositing to II, or depositing to via Marriott (not sure if I understand that).  Wouldn't you get the best trade by selecting to occupy the highest valued trade week available?
> Anyway, to me this means I actually have the 2018 week to reserve, instead of just 2019.
> Any thought if this would be true.  I haven't talked to any Marriott rep yet, that is my next step.


If you bought through Marriott resales, the 2018 week really isn't yours unless you reimbursed the 2018 MFs. Best to contact them to make sure the first use is correct. That said, if you are going to exchange, you can use the Occupy option or the "II Exchange Owner Deposit", or called something like that. Just don't use the "Marriott Deposit" option.


----------

